
Ask HN: What is the preferred platform for dev blog? - deepsy
Hi! 
I would like to start a developer blog and I&#x27;m looking for advice. The platforms that grabbed my attentions are Medium, Jekyll based-blog (hosted on github pages) or self-hosted WP blog. Is there anything else worth checking?
======
rwieruch
I can recommend to use Hugo [0] as static website generator. They have plenty
of themes [1] to choose from. You can still adjust it with basic knowledge in
HTML/CSS. Afterwards you can chose where to host it. You can use Github Pages
[2] for free or pay for a service like DigitalOcean [3]. I wrote a technical
cheatsheet [4] on how to setup your own website with these ingredients.

\- [0] [https://gohugo.io/](https://gohugo.io/)

\- [1] [http://themes.gohugo.io/](http://themes.gohugo.io/)

\- [2] [https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

\- [3] [https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)

\- [4] [http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-
days/](http://www.robinwieruch.de/own-website-in-five-days/)

------
tucaz
I'd say you want whatever can get you to start writing NOW.

If your goal is content, then you should worry about being consistent with
content.

The platform will only matter later in the future.

I'd go with WordPress.com and that's it. From 0 to 60 in a second.

Most people will spend time playing with platforms and tech and forget the
most important part which is writing.

~~~
akulbe
THIS. Cannot agree enough. People do not care what platform you write on. They
don't come to critique the technicalites of your site. You do.

People that take the time to come to your site, they want to read your
content. Period.

You could write it in plaintext, with nothing more than raw HTML/CSS. If it's
_GOOD CONTENT_ people will come back.

Content is KING.

------
crispytx
You could roll your own blog; that's what I'm doing. I wasn't really satisfied
with Medium or WordPress, so I just decided to write my own simple blogging
software. Writing the blogging software is probably going to be easier than
writing the actual blog posts for the blog.

------
diggs
I recommend using a static site generator and hosting on S3. It's the cheapest
way to do it and will survive a hacker news storm. It's also easily managed in
version control and zero maintenance. For extra points you could add a CDN in
front of it but it's probably not worth it.

I'm a big golang user so I recommend Hugo for the site generator.

~~~
deepsy
That's a good point! What third party tools I can use to handle the comments?
Is Disqus worth it?

~~~
daviesgeek
I would also recommend Hugo as well. I just switched over to it from Jekyll
and it's really quite nice. It takes a little bit to get used to the theme
structure, but once you have it down, it's pretty easy to keep track of.

Disqus is also a great way to have comments on a static blog. I use Disqus and
haven't really had any issues at all with it.

------
billconan
I recommend medium.com, it has content discovery feature to help your posts
reach out to others.

------
probinso
testing out pelican; it has plugins for latex and jupyter

